# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Mỹ Các Trường Đại Học Hàng Đầu Du Học Mỹ Học Bổng Lên Tới 500 Triệu/Năm 2019-2020

## tddhcm148

*  Mỹ Các Trường Đại Học Hàng Đầu Du Học Mỹ Học Bổng Lên Tới 500 Triệu/Năm 2019-2020* 

_Click ngay link dưới để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất các bạn nhé:_ 
My Cac truong dai hoc hang dau du hoc My hoc bong len toi  500 trieu/nam  2019-2020  
Học bổng du học Mỹ luôn là một điều hấp dẫn đối với các bạn sinh viên quốc tế muốn học tập tại quốc gia có nền giáo dục hàng đầu này. Và các suất học bổng tại Mỹ cũng dành cho những học sinh nổi bật nhất để khuyến khích các em trong quá trình học tập. Vậy trong năm học 2019-2020, các trường ở Mỹ cung cấp các phần học bổng nào? Hãy cùng cô Daisy Nguyen – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên ba mươi năm, đồng thời là Cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương tìm hiểu về “Các Trường Đại Học Hàng Đầu Mỹ Học Bổng Lên Tới 500 Triệu/Năm Du Học Mỹ 2019-2020” nhé.
*Câu 1: Xin chào công ty Tân Đại Dương. Em tên Phạm Như Uyên, đang ở Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Em đang chuẩn bị đi du học Mỹ trong năm 2019-2020. Em có điểm học tập khá cao trong trường phổ thông trung học, nên muốn thử sức và đăng ký tại một trường đại học tốt ở Mỹ, em cũng muốn giành một phần học bổng để trợ giúp gia đình. Em vẫn chưa chọn được trường, nên em muốn được tham khảo các trường hàng đầu tại Mỹ có học bổng trong năm 2019-2020 ạ. Cảm ơn công ty.*
Cô Daisy Nguyen – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên ba mươi năm, đồng thời là Cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:
Chào em. Cảm ơn em đã gửi câu hỏi về cho công ty Tân Đại Dương.
Sau đây là học bổng từ những trường đại học hàng đầu Mỹ trong năm 2019-2020:
– Đại học Trung Florida (University of Central Florida), tại Orlando, Florida: xếp hạng: top 90 các đại học công lập tốt nhất nước Mỹ, học phí: 22.500 USD/năm; học bổng: 5.000 USD cho năm đầu tiên;
– Đại học Mississippi (University of Mississippi), tại Oxford, Mississippi: xếp hạng: top 150 đại học hàng đầu Mỹ, học phí: 25.000 USD/năm; học bổng: 7.000 USD/năm cho 4 năm;
– Đại học Bang Louisiana (Louisiana State University), tại Baton Rogue, Louisiana: xếp hạng: top 140 đại học hàng đầu Mỹ, học phí: 28.600 USD/năm; học bổng: 10.000 USD cho năm đầu tiên;
– Đại học Kansas (University of Kansas), tại Lawrence, Kansas: xếp hạng: top 130 đại học hàng đầu Mỹ, học phí: 30.700 USD/năm; học bổng: 9.000 USD/năm cho 4 năm;
– Đại học Illinois tại Chicago (University of Illinois at Chicago), tại Chicago, Illinois: xếp hạng: top 130 đại học hàng đầu Mỹ, học phí: 29.200 USD/năm; học bổng: 8.000 USD/năm cho 4 năm;
Các trường nói trên còn cung cấp chương trình CAP (Career Acceleration Program) miễn phí dành cho sinh viên năm 2. Mục đích của chương trình này là cung cấp cho sinh viên các kỹ năng mềm và các cơ hội tìm kiếm việc làm sau này. Vào năm 3, các sinh viên tham gia CAP có cơ hội thực tập hưởng lương tại các công ty, tập đoàn tại Mỹ.
_Mời quý phụ huynh và các bạn truy cập vào Fanpage: Du học Tân Đại Dương để tìm hiểu về “Mỹ Các Trường Đại Học Hàng Đầu Du Học Mỹ Học Bổng Lên Tới 500 Triệu/Năm 2019-2020 “ hoặc truy cập trang web: duhocmy.info để biết thêm thông tin._
*Câu 2: Xin chào cô Daisy Nguyen. Em tên Lê Phan Uyển Nhi, đang sống tại Vũng Tàu. Em đang muốn đi du học tại Mỹ ngành Kế toán hoặc Ngân hàng. Do chi phí của các trường đại học tư thục tại Mỹ khá cao nên em muốn tham khảo danh sách các trường đại học công lập hàng đầu tại Mỹ ạ. Cảm ơn cô rất nhiều.*
Cô Daisy Nguyen – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên ba mươi năm, đồng thời là Cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:
Chào em. Cảm ơn em đã gửi câu hỏi về cho công ty Tân Đại Dương.
Sau đây là danh sách các trường đại học công lập hàng đầu nước Mỹ:
+ Đại học California, Los Angeles (University of California, Los Angeles), tại Los Angeles, bang California;
+ Đại học California, Berkeley (University of California, Berkeley), tại Berkeley, bang California;
+ Đại học California, Santa Barbara (University of California, Santa Barbara), tại Santa Barbara, bang California;
+ Đại học California – Irvine (University of California, Irvine), tại Irvine, California;
+ Đại học Washington (University of Washington), tại Seattle, bang Washington;
_Mời em truy cập vào Fanpage: Du học Tân Đại Dương để tìm hiểu về “Mỹ Các Trường Đại Học Hàng Đầu Du Học Mỹ Học Bổng Lên Tới 500 Triệu/Năm 2019-2020” hoặc truy cập trang web: duhocmy.info để biết thêm thông tin._
*Câu 3: Xin chào cô Daisy. Em tên Phan Nguyên Lễ, đang ở thành phố Bà Rịa. Em đang tìm hiểu về việc du học Mỹ cấp Đại học. Hiện tại em đang tìm các trường có ngành Phim ảnh tốt để học, và em đã chọn bang California vì có cộng đồng người Việt lớn tại đây. Em muốn được giới thiệu một trường đại học công lập tốt ở bang California ạ. Cảm ơn cô.*
Cô Daisy Nguyen – Giảng viên Anh ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên ba mươi năm, đồng thời là Cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:
Chào em. Cảm ơn em đã gửi câu hỏi về cho công ty Tân Đại Dương.
Nếu em muốn chọn một đại học công lập tốt tại bang California, hãy tham khảo trường Đại học California, Los Angeles:
Đại học California, Los Angeles (University of California, Los Angeles, viết tắt là “UCLA”) là một đại học công lập nằm trong số 10 trường thành viên của hệ thống Đại học California, và tọa lạc ngay tại thành phố Los Angeles nổi tiếng. Hệ thống này là một trong những hệ thống đại học công lập mạnh mẽ nhất nước Mỹ, với hơn 150 cựu sinh viên/giảng viên/nhà nghiên cứu đoạt giải Nobel và rất nhiều những thành viên khác giành được nhiều danh dự khác trong lịch sử hoạt động.
UCLA hiện đang đào tạo cho hơn 32.000 sinh viên Đại học và khoảng 13.000 Sau đại học. UCLA nằm tại một khuôn viên rộng 1,7 triệu km vuông, trong đó có hơn 163 tòa nhà, với nơi ở cho 10.000 sinh viên Đại học và khoảng 3.000 sinh viên sau Đại học. Có 4 nhà ăn chất lượng cao tại các khu nhà ở. Dù rộng lớn như vậy nhưng đây là khuôn viên nhỏ thứ hai trong số mười đại học của hệ thống Đại học California. Tuy chỉ được xây dựng khoảng 100 năm, nhưng lối kiến trúc của UCLA lại toát lên được vẻ cổ kính, nghiêm trang, như các đại học được xây dựng vào thế kỉ 18, 19.
Là một đại học đa ngành, UCLA có rất nhiều ngành học cho em lựa chọn, bao gồm: Khoa học Đời sống, Khoa học (Hóa học, Khoa học Trái đất, Toán học, Sinh học, Thiên văn học,…), Nhân văn (Luật, Văn học, Ngôn ngữ học, Triết học,…), Khoa học xã hội (Khảo cổ học, Xã hội học, Truyền thông, Kinh tế, Chính trị học..dành cho các bậc Cử nhân, Thạc sĩ, Tiến sĩ.
Giới thiệu thêm về thành phố Los Angeles:
Los Angeles (LA) là một trong những thành phố được biết đến nhiều nhất nước Mỹ, với biệt danh “thành phố của những thiên thần” và là nơi tọa lạc của thủ đô phim ảnh Hollywood và khu xa xỉ bậc nhất thế giới là Beverly Hills. Được khai phá bởi người Tây Ban Nha, LA là một thành phố có nền văn hóa đa dạng, dân cư đa sắc tộc và có nhiều bãi biển thu hút khách du lịch nhất nước Mỹ. Là một thành phố du lịch, LA có đầy đủ các hoạt động giải trí (Disneyland), tham quan (Đại lộ Danh vọng Hollywood), mua sắm (phố Rodeo Drive), dạo phố, ăn uống (đa dạng các nền ẩm thực từ khắp thế giới),…
_Xem thêm: Lý do nên chọn du học Mỹ trường Loyola Marymount University_

----------

